# texas city



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Texas city 07/10/08 fished during the tides and most of the fish were caught within 1hr using live shrimp . wind was come ,water at 86 and water was so green , I called it Florida water . my friend Chad manged a 22 inch red and a 18 inch red . targeted edges and ambush points near texas city using float and popping it .


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice fish, that one trout is realllllllll skinny.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## bigmex (Aug 12, 2005)

nice fish catch........but most cans i catch are old and empty, not full and new like yours


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice job dude.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

good fish


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice job Boashna!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, what is the is the coke for..... To chase the PCB's lol

Nice catch, Leave it to Boashna to catch em!!!!!!!!


----------



## cajunwrapper (Jul 9, 2007)

*Great Report*

Great report thanks for the detail on pattern.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yakfishin said:


> Nice fish, that one trout is realllllllll skinny.


LOOKS A LIL MALNURITOUSED


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## Wade Lady (Jun 26, 2008)

I headed out today in the yak and just caught dinks. The water was pretty and the wind was just right, but just nothing good bitting. Great job on your keepers.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I hear a good way to test for PCBs and Dioxin is to run a Black light over the fish and see if it glows. hahhaaha, just kidding!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the report and nice catch too!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> I hear a good way to test for PCBs and Dioxin is to run a Black light over the fish and see if it glows. hahhaaha, just kidding!!


I drink while boating and smoke and live in bad air of houston , I also talk on my cell while towing a boat, I also eat fish from china at local food place .. death is all around me


----------



## Deepsearat (Mar 2, 2007)

what did you use to pick up the coke can?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

boashna said:


> I drink while boating and smoke and live in bad air of houston , I also talk on my cell while towing a boat, I also eat fish from china at local food place .. death is all around me


One thing's for sure ... none of us gets out alive.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Deepsearat said:


> what did you use to pick up the coke can?


I normally use a couple of shiny disks and wait next to the ambush point......

1st..Make sure that you use the correct amount of shiny disks

2nd..The environment must be cooler than the ambient temp.

3rd..You must make the right selection the first time (because there's no re-do's)

4th..Now that you have followed the first three steps and all of the conditions are right, you introduce the shiny disks at the ambush point hit your selection and 9 times out of 10 this produces a coke.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice Job


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pics Bo.. Have a coke and a smile...


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Boashna....you've changed your picture(avatar)!! JT from Baytown


----------

